# Its a rollar coast ride



## Dawna9805 (Oct 15, 2011)

Im new here so im not sure how this website works but i figured i start here. Im going to try and keep this as short as possible but i really need someone to talk to. I've been with a man for over 6 years. We are not married but ive always tried to look at our relationship seriously with a lot of commitment. im so torn on whether i should leave him or not. Our relationship use to be healthy and happy until 9/11/10. on that day he drank a whole bottle of jack and lost his cool. we got into a domestic fight and he went to jail for the night. after 4 long months of being separated he finally came home. I took him back. over the next few months i was so torn on if we could mend our relationship. I loved him to death but i felt so depressed. I ended up cheating on him. I know it was wrong but i honestly was lost and severely depressed. He ended up finding out. He was hurt but said he wanted to work things out. for three months he was fine but then all of a sudden he acts like me cheating was worse then him beating me up. Ive caught him talking to girls online and although he is not physically cheating on me he is defiantly emotional cheating. A big part of me wants out. but i love him to death. He tells me how much he loves me and he wants to work things out but then i read his messages to girls and he tells them how much he loves them and wants to be with them. 

Im so lost


----------



## anx (Nov 30, 2010)

I think the cheating and physical stuff were both equally bad towards the relationship. Both are commonly used as outs. 

You both very much messed up and the only hope is to both commit and forgive. Unfortunately, as soon as someone is on the fence they are prone to just sit there and watch the relationship burn and not own up to any of it because they are committed. Both people then treat the other person like garbage and justify it based on the wrongs of the other person. 

Find out if he and you are willing to commit and go from there. 

Winning someone back isn't the right way to think of it. They have to chose and your actions can help or hurt that. However, it's still a choice that both people have to make, and there is no way to convince the other person or change their mind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

